# who uses gloves?



## deep85

*Who uses gloves?*​
YES 2946.03%NO3453.97%


----------



## deep85

I use gloves because my hands are getting hard skin etc from heavy lifting. But after reading that post last night about 19 ways to becoming a hard gainer i had a look about the gym and realised there wasnt to many wearing gloves so i wanted to see who does and who doesnt


----------



## MarkFranco

No for many reasons, good valid reasons, but heres the most important... there gay


----------



## kingdale

i dont but i do hate the hard skin so i want to wear them. i just cant do it because wen i see some skinny guy wearing them i cant help but think gay!


----------



## deep85

I only started using them 6months ago cause i got callusts (think thats spelt right) on my palms from 2 years of lifting. I like them..feels like iv got a better grip on the weight.


----------



## MarkFranco

You havent, thats one of the downsides to wearing gloves


----------



## deep85

MarkFranco said:


> You havent, thats one of the downsides to wearing gloves


my gloves arent thick, there thin and barely feel like im wearing anything.


----------



## deep85

and besides, i like wearing them and im going to keep wearing them


----------



## tomass1342

Real men dont wear gloves


----------



## deep85

tomass1342 said:


> Real men dont wear gloves


ffs lol wish i hadnt said anything


----------



## CoffeeFiend

deep85 said:


> ffs lol wish i hadnt said anything


lol the UK-M Alpha Unit are out on patrol tonight mate.. i wear them when i do press-ups.. but thats mainly because my carpet is absolutely fvcking filthy


----------



## deep85

why be all macho and **** your hands up when there is a cheap solution! its not like there bright pink..and iv been training for years so its not like im a skinny newbie. im man enough to admit i like my gloves


----------



## CoffeeFiend

deep85 said:


> why be all macho and **** your hands up when there is a cheap solution! its not like there bright pink..and iv been training for years so its not like im a skinny newbie. im man enough to admit i like my gloves


See mine are bright pink and when i wear them with my Beta B!tch shirt i reckon i look like a ***!

Franco and Thomas are right not wearing them will improve your grip and make your hands harder.. but i personally think you can lift more if youve got padding it gives you a better grip especially on pulling movements, at very least their benefical sometimes


----------



## moby1991

Warm water in an bowl with salt and a bit of Vaseline softens the hard skin up the guy in the gym told me he uses it, I personally haven't used this


----------



## moby1991

Personally I use them good for lifting


----------



## Big Kris

I only use them when doing back and when im doing shrugs, its for grip. with not training in 5 months my grip seems to go really quick now


----------



## SiPhil

Always will use gloves. Can't be having rough hands, women out here are delicate and don't have man skin like back home in UK.

Seriously though, I use gloves for any pressing movements with heavy weight. I hate the feeling of the fleshy parts of my hands being crushed against bone. Gloves stop that feeling and can concentrate fully on the lifting.


----------



## shinobi_85

use them when i can be bothered to rememeber them, i dont get into a panic if i cant find em though


----------



## Greyphantom

nope dont use them... did for a while but then realised I am a man and rough skin is a part of being a man... using gloves I have read is not good for training due to changing the grip and diameter of the bar, actually makes the grip weaker too apparently...


----------



## Ninja

just on some exercises


----------



## maskill86

I wear gloves and agree with siphil women are delicate and prefer men to have soft hands then rough hands nothin manly about f*cked hands.....


----------



## Greenspin

Greyphantom said:


> nope dont use them... did for a while but then realised I am a man and rough skin is a part of being a man... using gloves I have read is not good for training due to changing the grip and diameter of the bar, actually makes the grip weaker too apparently...


It took you this long to realize you are a man? 

My gloves complete me :wub:


----------



## Big Kris

greenspin said:


> It took you this long to realize you are a man?
> 
> My gloves complete me :wub:


HAHAHAHAHA LEG END!!! :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

I'm a complete pussy I wear gloves for my push routine and straps for my pull routine. However, there's good reason....

My hands sweat like buggery and without gloves my grip just slips wider and wider apart on benchpress. Similarly, with chins, pulldowns etc my hands loose grip long before by back tires.

I just need a pair of compression leggings for leg day now! LOL!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MRSTRONG

i bought some chalk thats what men use !!

pussy`s use gloves 

although i used gloves when i first started they were mesh backed like the ones Bennett wore in commando lol


----------



## Greyphantom

greenspin said:


> It took you this long to realize you are a man?
> 
> My gloves complete me :wub:


some days I still dont...


----------



## 8103

for people saying it helps with grip - actually it can make it worse..

the thickness of the gloves adds to the thickness of the bar - essentially making the bar thicker and thus harder to grip..

stick to chalk if you have grip issues


----------



## F.M.J

Never used gloves and hardly ever used chalk. I believe just build up your grip through hard graft, I've had massive calluses on my hands, the skin up my fingers and parts of my palm have been crusted over with hard skin lol. I don't use chalk, my gym doesn't have any so gotta do without.

Also, my gf loves a manly man! She thinks rough, rugged is sexy! She also loves bit of chest hair which is a fckin shame I can't grow any!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend

J55TTC said:


> I'm a complete pussy I wear gloves for my push routine and *straps for my pull routine*. However, there's good reason....
> 
> My hands sweat like buggery and without gloves my grip just slips wider and wider apart on benchpress. Similarly, with chins, pulldowns etc my hands loose grip long before by back tires.
> 
> I just need a pair of compression leggings for leg day now! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I bet your saturday night pull routine ends with straps too dont it it big fella :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Jack92

zack khan wears gloves


----------



## hsmann87

Personally i hate wearing gloves. Prefer a bit of chalk really. Or straps for some exercises.

And i like rough hands. When you meet a bird, lightly shake her hand with a bit of roughage, giving her that look that you wanna smash her pasty in, it feels gooood dammit! lol


----------



## Andrew Jacks

I do use anything as I want to develop lower arm strength, it was very tempting to use straps when grip on deadlifts became very hard, I had the strength but the bar kept slipping to me finger tips, I lowered the weight and increased the reps and build my lower arms, after a while the skin thickens and is no longer a problem., I try to keep everything natural same as the cushion for squats they prevent full potential IMHO. Just my personal preference, do what you find best


----------



## Bamse

Never used gloves, never saw the need for them. But if at some point I did, I would use them. Only thing that's gay or girly is worrying about something making you look gay or girly... :whistling:


----------



## Jalapa

Gloves. lol


----------



## kernowgee

They are gay


----------



## Thestrict

Used them for a week when I was 18, find them uncomfortable and don't feel you have as good a grip on the bar.

Moved from chain gym to independents a while back and don't think I know anyone that uses them. Except the ones that come in and look like they're practicing bell ringing, throwing the weights about here, there and everywhere.

If I need extra grip, I find wiping the sweat off the bar/my hands with a towel works, all of the bars are new and still have a rough grip which I prefer.


----------



## 2004mark

Never used them... never felt the need to tbh. I've got calluses but they're not to big and not rough... I've never had any complaints from the ladies. I'd imagine that a builder who works outside would have far worse hands than someone who lifts weights 4 times a week.

I've resisted the temptation of chalk so far, but am considering giving it a go for deadlifts.

(voted yes by mistake to lol)


----------



## Jalapa

If I shake a mans hand and he has soft skin, I dont trust him.


----------



## madmuscles

Warm water in an bowl with salt and a bit of Vaseline softens the hard skin up the guy in the gym told me he uses it, I personally haven't used this.

Haha, moby that cracked me up, I'll use that tip along with haemorrhoid cream under my eyes and ant-aging formula on my knees and elbows! :thumbup1:

Seriously though I brought some gloves a long time ago and will probably use them as some point.

The only time men can only wear black leather gloves with knuckle studs and get away with it is.....

The gym/all men nightclub with a the matching leather water bottle cover and leather shorts.

Whilst driving your convertable with your raybans and industrial strength extra hold hair gel.

During sex especially during doggystyle so you can spank that ass and feel like a pimp! :cool2:


----------



## Dsahna

Never worn any gloves!


----------



## SoulXedge

I used to wear gloves but they kept bursting on me so just stick with the wrist straps now


----------



## derrygymman

dont use gloves just straps


----------



## 8103

2004mark said:


> I've resisted the temptation of chalk so far, but am considering giving it a go for deadlifts.
> 
> (voted yes by mistake to lol)


Why resist?

Chalk is an excellent, staple addition to anyone's gym kit


----------



## eddiemunster

i dont for a few reasons . 1 . i like the calluses. 2. everyone i see wearing gloves are skinny guys who got them gloves due to buying a york bench from argos & carrys a shaker round the gym to let people know they work out


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kiddy fiddler michael jackson used to so I dont think you're in too good company there mate.


----------



## IrishRaver

I wear them when I'm doing pullups because after deadlifting raw my hands are cut up to fuk - I don't see any other use for them other than to think you're cool and you know what you're doing, which you probably don't if that's why you wear them lol


----------



## NOMNOM89

I wear gloves but only to protect my dainty little womanly hands lmao!


----------



## lukeee

Why would any fella want soft hands?

MAN UP!!


----------



## scouse2010

I do sometimes when I am using my pull up bar on my rack as the textured grip starts to kill my hands.not bothered about having rough hands or them little dead bits on my skin and once i buy some duck tape for the bar I wont bother to use the gloves again.

btw they where a present I wouldnt of bothered buying my self

and people here are right.do you really think a girl wants her clit rubbed by a hand what is as ruff as a brilopad


----------



## lukeee

scouse2010 said:


> I do sometimes when I am using my pull up bar on my rack as the textured grip starts to kill my hands.not bothered about having rough hands or them little dead bits on my skin and once i buy some duck tape for the bar I wont bother to use the gloves again.
> 
> btw they where a present I wouldnt of bothered buying my self
> 
> and people here are right.do you really think a girl wants her clit rubbed by a hand what is as ruff as a brilopad


Dude thats one big clit if your using your whole hand! :whistling: (sorry ladies)


----------



## scouse2010

lukeee said:
 

> Dude thats one big clit if your using your whole hand! :whistling: (sorry ladies)


nah once there soakin they love a bit of palm action


----------



## PaulB

moby1991 said:


> Warm water in an bowl with salt and a bit of Vaseline softens the hard skin up the guy in the gym told me he uses it.


Was he bent over showing you his anus when he told you this.


----------



## Simon01

I use gloves, mainly for better grip


----------



## ciggy

ANGLIK said:


> Was he bent over showing you his anus when he told you this.


 :lol:


----------



## Hannibal lecter

I feel weak without my gloves! Even tho they have burst!


----------



## Diegouru

I use only straps, don´t like gloves.....


----------



## Threepwood

Unless your lifting SERIOUS weight .. stay away!


----------



## Big Kris

madmuscles said:


> Warm water in an bowl with salt and a bit of Vaseline softens the hard skin up the guy in the gym told me he uses it, I personally haven't used this.
> 
> Haha, moby that cracked me up, I'll use that tip along with haemorrhoid cream under my eyes and ant-aging formula on my knees and elbows! :thumbup1:
> 
> Seriously though I brought some gloves a long time ago and will probably use them as some point.
> 
> The only time men can only wear black leather gloves with knuckle studs and get away with it is.....
> 
> The gym/all men nightclub with a the matching leather water bottle cover and leather shorts.
> 
> Whilst driving your convertable with your raybans and industrial strength extra hold hair gel.
> 
> During sex especially during doggystyle so you can spank that ass and feel like a pimp! :cool2:


You still talking about men then while you have them bent over spanking them with your black gloves with studs?

Why not chuck in some black leather chaps for good messure


----------



## jay631

I wear them. Don't Give a **** if people think they are gay...

I get better grip when lifting and it stops those rough bumps

On my hands...


----------



## P.B.T.A

Gloves are even gheyer than squat suits!


----------



## bighead1985

Nope never


----------



## welshflame

I wear gloves because for me personally I find I get a better session than without because I get better grip  .


----------



## will-uk

Hannibal lecter said:


> I feel weak without my gloves! Even tho they have burst!


Disgusting..... 



Big Kris said:


> You still talking about men then while you have them bent over spanking them with your black gloves with studs?
> 
> Why not chuck in some black leather chaps for good messure


..... :whistling: .....



jay631 said:



> I wear them. Don't Give a **** if people think they are gay...
> 
> I get better grip when lifting and it stops those rough bumps
> 
> On my hands...


This is what makes you a man...... tut, tut 



welshflame said:


> I wear gloves because for me personally I find I get a better session than without because I get better grip  .


No comment...... :whistling:


----------



## Trojan_Pony

Wear gloves over the winter because otherwise the bar is too cold.


----------



## cris-01

Pretty rarely. I don't see it as the ultimate un-laddish thing to do in the gym or anything as many do here do though.

Only time I wear them is when the gym is silly hot and my hands keep slipping if I'm doing deads or something.


----------



## Guest

Did use gloves but found them to thick while holding the bar, would use again if the material was thinner, so to speak

I do use wrist straps and there a god send, wouldnt leave home without them


----------

